
Black Hole Imaged for First Time - wslh
https://www.universetoday.com/134996/black-hole-imaged-first-time-event-horizon-telescope/
======
hahahaha23
I'm super impatient to read this kind of article.

all I want to see is a picture and yet, they don't show you any.

this is the fourth time I got tricked by similar articles on this topic.

